# Coding a dilated inferior vena cava



## PattD2014 (Sep 1, 2016)

Patient had a transthoracic echocardiograph performed and in the report in states that the inferior vena cava is mildly dilated. I have not been able to find an appropriate code (at least what I think would be an appropriate code) for this.

Anyone have any ideas?

Patt D'Ambrosia


----------



## danskangel313 (Sep 2, 2016)

Stating that the inferior vena cava is dilated is a finding, not a diagnosis. If the finding caused a problem, that'd be your DX. Is there a documented diagnosis to correspond with those findings? If not, you can't code for it.


----------

